# Sketchup Components



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I am getting my first experience at using Sketchup. I downloaded it yesterday. I am having problems with components. I made a drawing of a window and made it a component. Now I can't locate it to install in another drawing. HELP!
Tom


----------



## DerekG (Dec 28, 2009)

If you save it as a .skp file you can later import it into other drawings. Also, here is a nice tutorial on using components that should show other ways to use/create them.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Tom, did you save it?

What operating system are you using?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> Tom, did you save it?
> 
> What operating system are you using?


I selected it and I believe it was under edit I made it a component.
I amusing windows vista.
Tom


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

To "find it" you would have had to save it as a SKP drawing, in which case it would be located in your "my documents" folder under the name you gave it when you saved the file , or...you would have had to save it as a component and saved the component in the components file in C/ program files/ Google/ Sketchup7/ components
Otherwise...you might find the component in the .skp model file you had open when you created it by opening the component editor from within that file and selecting "in model"( the little house icon) If you haven't purged the file of unused components it will still be listed there.


----------



## DerekG (Dec 28, 2009)

Also, I'd suggest reading up on sketchup keyboard shorcuts. They make it much faster to work. For example:
g=make component
o= change camera view
space=select
etc..


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

DerekG said:


> Also, I'd suggest reading up on sketchup keyboard shorcuts. They make it much faster to work. For example:
> g=make component
> o= change camera view
> space=select
> etc..


Thanks for the info. I definately need to read more on sketchup. I have watched several of the short vedios in the program. They do move rather fast on some topics. I have learned a lot just by playing with it. Do you know if there are any training books on it?
Tom


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

The guy who was the lead programmer for the app wrote "Sketchup for Dummies" which has gotten outstanding reviews.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

phinds said:


> The guy who was the lead programmer for the app wrote "Sketchup for Dummies" which has gotten outstanding reviews.


Thanks, If I can find it I will buy it tomorrow.
Tom


----------



## Skootch (Feb 11, 2010)

I found these SketchUp for Dummies videos from YouTube very helpful when I started using SU.http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sketchup+for+dummies&search_type=&aq=0&oq=SketchUp+for
Hope this helps.


----------

